# I'm a new and very lost goat mom



## Jodie (Apr 23, 2014)

Hi everybody!
About a week and a half ago I purchased two male Nigerian Dwarf Goats. Unfortunately after two days I lost one of them. I was already warned that he may not be the healthiest creature out of all the goats but I brought him home anyway because it took me all of ten seconds to fall in love with him. Anyway, I rushed back to the breeder to get a companion for the other guy since I at least knew enough to know that they do not want to be lone animals.

So here I am, a week and a half in and I am freaking out. There is so much information out there, feed them this, don't feed them that, alfalfa is great, no never feed them alfalfa. Ugh, I could cry. I want to be a great goat mom, I am a very responsible person who just feels like she bit off more than she can chew right off the bat…

Currently, they are about 6 weeks old. I am bottle feeding them 3 times a day but I think they are ready for me to go down to two times a day. They sleep on straw and I didn't think that they'd be ready to actually eat any (the woman I got them from said they'd only want milk for at least another month) anyway, I see they are starting to feed on the straw so the vet recommended I put some alfalfa down for them, so I have been doing that and they are eating it. 

Now my question is food. Good quality food that is going to help keep them healthy. I was told no grains, only grass hay. So what exactly is grass hay, are there many types of it? When do they need the salt and minerals. I don't have an actual feeder for them yet cause they are still quite small but i take care to clean up all soiled straw and put fresh stuff down for them. 

Since I lost my first baby ( I am positive this was due to him just not being healthy already when i got him), which has my heart broken I am so gun shy and afraid that I am going to screw the other two up. I am not used to being the big dummy in the room, I want to learn it's just so hard to decipher all of the information that is out there. Also, these guys are just going to be pets, they won't be milked or used for meat.

Thanks everyone, I am really looking forward to your feedback.


----------



## crownofjules (Dec 31, 2013)

HI! Welcome! 
Take a big breath. 
You are doing a LOT already considering you are searching for information. 
I'll start with a section - you asked a lot of good questions! 

Grass hay is dried grass. It can be lower in protein - which is better for wethered males as a bulk of their intake. I use bermuda grass for my long stem feed. I think Timothy, Rye and hmmm, can't remember the last name of grass, are okay, too. I go by cost, then protein-levels  This is starting to be (in the southwest, anyway) the best time to buy dried grass at it's best and cheapest.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

First of all welcome to TGS & sorry for your loss.
And great you got him a buddy!
 Alfalfa is fine for them but it should be balanced with some kind of grain with a coccistat in it.
I feed any wethers alfalfa & medicated grain while they are growing, but others just feed grass hay.
Most goats start picking at hay & grain around 2 weeks old so your boys are ready.
You will also need to provide loose minerals made for goats not dual purpose for sheep.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Hi....welcome to TGS 
First off, male goats would do just fine on grass hay...meaning not alfalfa hay. I would leave this out free choice. Also, get some good loose minerals (I use Manna Pro Loose minerals for Goats from TSC) 
Next, have they been treated or tested for cocci? This is an important thing to watch for as if they get over run with it, they will not grow well.You can take a fecal sample to your vet and ask for a cocci count, or do preventative treatment (which I do) using DiMethox 40% at 1cc per 16 lbs orally for 5 days.I do this at 4 weeks, 12 weeks and again at 6 months.
As for grain? I would give them some 18% sweet goat but only small amounts to start out with! I also mix 1/2 alfalfa pellets in with the sweet..I only feed the grain while they are growing and my minerals have AC in them to help prevent UC. There are many different types of grains and I am sure you will get lots of responses.This is just what I have been doing....
Oh, and my bottle baby (standard size goats) are getting 3 bottles a day of 16 ounces of goat milk and 4 1/2 cups of grain daily. 1/2 in the am and 1/2 in the pm.They are 7 weeks old. My bottle babies are growing faster and bigger than my dam raised right now. I would say it's up to you when you want to decrease milk...but I will leave mine on this for another 3 weeks minimum....then go to two bottles, then one over a couple weeks.


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

It's good that you started them on hay, they need it to develop their rumens. Your breeder was wrong on that point :/ . Give them free choice good quality hay to fill them up.
Next up, grain: too much will cause ac , but they are growing kids now so a little won't hurt. Just give a handful or so as a treat. When they're older you could give them alfalfa pellets as a grain substitute. The alfalfa will help prevent ac.

As for minerals, don't get a block. Buy a loose mineral mix, so they can eat more at once. You can put the minerals out right away and they should start nibbling on them, along with a salt block.

Now their health: have they been dewormed? I would get a fecal done that includes cocci so you can use the right wormer on them. Wormy kids
Won't grow well and have bad health, so it's important to keep them worm free. 
You should also buy a probiotic paste or powder, and give them some daily. This will help get their rumens on track, since they haven't had much solid food yet.
And it's totally ok! You're doing a great job, so good for you  . The main thing is that you came here for help because you love your goats, and that's all that matters. You'll overcome the newbie fears with some friendly knowledge we can provide


----------



## Jodie (Apr 23, 2014)

I can't thank you all enough for the information and advice, I'm so glad this place exists!!


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

All my male goats get the same diet as the does-alfalfa pellets, pelleted dairy 16% protein feed, loose minerals, kelp and grass hay (only because that's all that grows in my area)

UC is caused by an imbalance between calcium and phosphorus. You need it to be at least 2:1 (Calciumhos). Grass hay and regular grains are very high in phos, and very low in calcium. Alfalfa is very high in calcium, so it will balance out the low phos.

I believe that all growing animals need the condensed calories and nutrition found in grain.

Research has shown that to build a nice, big healthy rumen, young animals should be fed a diet of whole grains. Surprisingly, they discovered that grain, rather than hay, in ruminants, is what builds the rumen.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree with giving Alfalfa and making sure of the calcium/ phosphorus ratio. 
I feed Nobel goat grower, which has _Ammonium chloride_ in it to my bucks, to prevent UC. Never had an issue. They get it once in a while.


----------



## FarmerInaDress (Mar 15, 2013)

You have gotten some great advice so far. When you say you are putting some alfalfa down, does that mean you are putting in on the ground? If so, I would highly recommend getting up off the ground to feed, because they will soil it and it can give them worm problems. 

I routinely treat all kids for coccidia(as a preventative) every three weeks(starting at week three of life) until they are at least three months old. That would be 3 weeks, 9 weeks, and 12 weeks. I use the oral Di-methox 12.5 %. The course is 5 days, giving 1cc/5 lbs body weight the first day, then 1cc/10 lbs per body weight the next 4 days. 

Good luck! I'm sure you'll do great. Sorry about your loss of the little guy. It happens to the best of us.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Looks like you're already getting great info. May I ask where you live? Your calcium levels will vary with location. Because I'm in NJ, calcium is quite low, so my wethers get grass hay, and a cup or two of alfalfa pellets. That's it, besides water and minerals.   You're doing great. When a goat is already unthrifty, sometimes a change in location is all it takes. That isn't your fault, and I'm so sorry it happened.

You're doing great just by doing the research. Welcome to The Goat Spot!


----------



## goatfarmer4891 (May 9, 2013)

It can be very overwhelming when you bring your first goats home so take a deep breath! We are all here to help and I am sure have all been in your shoes. I started out with two goats and now have a herd on 20 so I assure you that you will get into a routine and you won't even think twice about it soon. It's possible that the baby you lost had cocci so I would definitely start a preventative like FarmerInaDress recommended. It can be a life saver. As long as the babies are up and chewing their cud and wagging their little tails when they feed on the bottle they are for the most part healthy. The biggest indication of a sick goat is one who won't eat since that seems to be there favorite past time. If you can find a local vet who will do a fecal test to check for worms that would probably put your mind to easy. Goats have a quick immune system so they can either get better very quickly or get sick very quickly. The nutrients in Alfalfa hay will be great for them. Good luck and you're doing great! Have confidence in yourself because it takes a while to get the hang of everything!


----------



## Jodie (Apr 23, 2014)

You guys are the best! So it seems that most people are saying both grass hay and alfalfa yeah? I need to get some feeders I will be taking care of that tomorrow so I can get the grass off the ground, I totally understand that they pee on the ground and don't want them getting ill. I got some loose minerals and small dishes for that stuff. Oats is always chewing his cud, from the get go, it seems like his favorite thing to do. He's tiny, but I can tell in just a week that he's gotten taller and he's this super laid back, chill kind of guy. The other one, Jinx doesn't chew his cud often but he seems like a big strapping young lad compared to the other guy. He's a week younger and almost double Oats size. He's super active, he's a gazillion times more active and hyper than the other one and I think I have my hands full with him. Monday I will be taking their stool in to get tested to make sure they are healthy or to see if there's anything I need to be providing them for health. 
My biggest struggle now is nailing down at what age to start to ween them off the bottle and then just how much food to give them. I see people say they feed their goats twice a day. So what do they get fed and then what do they browse on during the day? So much information I am trying to decipher.
Oh, and I am in Northern Cal. 
You guys are so awesome!!! I'm so excited to have these guys I just really wasn't prepared for all the work that it takes to get up and running and familiar. But I love these guys, they're so much fun! I take them out to our big yard and we all run and jump together, it's hysterical!


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

OK, I don't want to add more stress to you and your goats, SO I will just ask for some pictures of them. We LOVE pictures.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Jodie said:


> You guys are the best! So it seems that most people are saying both grass hay and alfalfa yeah? I need to get some feeders I will be taking care of that tomorrow so I can get the grass off the ground, I totally understand that they pee on the ground and don't want them getting ill. I got some loose minerals and small dishes for that stuff. Oats is always chewing his cud, from the get go, it seems like his favorite thing to do. He's tiny, but I can tell in just a week that he's gotten taller and he's this super laid back, chill kind of guy. The other one, Jinx doesn't chew his cud often but he seems like a big strapping young lad compared to the other guy. He's a week younger and almost double Oats size. He's super active, he's a gazillion times more active and hyper than the other one and I think I have my hands full with him. Monday I will be taking their stool in to get tested to make sure they are healthy or to see if there's anything I need to be providing them for health.
> My biggest struggle now is nailing down at what age to start to ween them off the bottle and then just how much food to give them. I see people say they feed their goats twice a day. So what do they get fed and then what do they browse on during the day? So much information I am trying to decipher.
> Oh, and I am in Northern Cal.
> You guys are so awesome!!! I'm so excited to have these guys I just really wasn't prepared for all the work that it takes to get up and running and familiar. But I love these guys, they're so much fun! I take them out to our big yard and we all run and jump together, it's hysterical!


The time to wean is 2.5 to 3 months at minimum.

Bottle feeding is work, I know. But before you know it, they are weaned and doing well on their own.


----------



## FarmerInaDress (Mar 15, 2013)

Like Toth said, about 3 months minimum to wean, but the longer they stay on milk, the better they grow. They have to be eating grain and hay well, and drinking water. I like to wean mine at 4 months, but I have the milk and funds to do so.


----------



## Moushey1 (Apr 21, 2014)

Hi Jodie!
I'm new here too.  Well...new to posting, but I've been a long time reader.
Maybe someone with more experience than I have can comment on this:

Meat Goat Starter

Complete grower/finishers
These three products maintain the rapid growth and high feed efficiency standards set by the starter feed. All three contain monensin for the prevention of coccidiosis. Boer Goat Developer R20 and Champion Meat Goat also contain ammonium chloride to aid in reduction of urinary calculi.

Goat Grower R20 Medicated | Boer Goat Developer R20 | Champion Meat Goat R20 Medicated


The above clip is from Payback Feeds website. I've used the Payback Feed before and it seemed to grow big healthy babies. The feed has coccidiosis prevention medicine in it as well as ammonium chloride for urinary calculi prevention. I found it easier to feed this ration with alfalfa and a nice grass hay (free choice on the hay). Then we trim hooves, give good loose minerals and baking soda (free choice), worm regularly (I use the safegaurd liquid for goats when they are babies) and vaccinate with CD&T. 

After a while of owning goats, we began to get milkers!  It's very rewarding to have the milkers, for me anyway; I like the milk! When we got milkers, I learned about BOSE injections and copper boulousing the goats (you can tell that they need copper when the end of their tail's hair is sparse or missing). I also learned a little about Kelp and ruman activity....etc.

Just so that you aren't immediately overwhelmed, Just start with the activities from the second paragraph up. (Hay, alfalfa, Payback grain with coccidiosis and urnary calculi med., worm and vaccinate.) Then, after you are feeling more confident, maybe at the end of summer, move on to the next paragraph stuff . Begin learning about other goat things, how to make a hay feeder that helps keep hay waist down to a minimum, BOSE injections, organic worming alternatives, copper and any other things about goats that you find helpful. 

Congratulations on being a new goat shepherd/momma! Goats are pretty cool and a lot of fun!!

Kim


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

If your kids are skinny or smaller than normal I would keep them on the bottle longer, and wean gradually. 
More work for you I know, but in return you get bigger, tougher kids.

And yes, pics would be nice


----------



## mburnsch (Apr 26, 2014)

Congrats on being a new goat mommy!  I am also going to be joining you as a mommy this weekend! I couldn't be more excited! After wanting goats forever, and finally getting a property conducive to having them, and a LOT of talking about it, my husband is finally on board, too! (Not to mention this is what I asked for for my anniversary gift from him, 10 years next month, lol!) Three things that I believe are just as, if not more important than doing everything "perfectly"...love them, be patient, and don't beat yourself up! You obviously love them dearly, and the rest will fall into place! 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Jodie (Apr 23, 2014)

Hey everyone! Just wanted to say thanks again for all the advice, I'm starting to get it together! Thought you'd like to see some pictures of my boys if I can get them uploaded here.


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

They're cute little fellas!


----------

